

Has IEEE become a spammer? - Morendil
https://plus.google.com/115091715679003832601/posts/HM1ZR61DFnT

======
makecheck
I was a member for 13 years and I quit the IEEE because of this last year. The
list given in this post doesn't even cover the 3rd party stuff like insurance
companies that _obviously_ received your information from the IEEE. There is
also spam that addresses me as "Tech Professional" or some other term as if
that would make me twice as interested in whatever they're selling.

